# Got an Arduino... Now what?



## Footer (Jan 8, 2012)

So, for Christmas for whatever reason, I asked for and received an Android Mega ADK Arduino board. One of the reasons I asked for it was to learn some programming, some electronics, and who knows what else. So, I have the thing, but I have no clue what I should do with it or what to do with it next. 

So, two questions...

-If you have an arduino of any kind, how did you get started with it? 

-What should I attempt to build with this thing?


----------



## Edrick (Jan 8, 2012)

I think the 3D LED RGB cubes are cool


----------



## cpf (Jan 8, 2012)

I got on-board back when they were first out (ish), and have since used then to build a root-cellar temperature controller, a keypad lock (or 3), QLab controller, RFID stuff, a number of solar-powered data loggers, and more...


----------



## Van (Jan 9, 2012)

Build one of these ! 
Arduino controlled Robotic Hand - YouTube


----------



## ScottT (Jan 9, 2012)

If you want to see what other people have done this website is a good resource


----------

